# Need some help =)



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Next year I need some help on how to decorate my room for Halloween. At the moment I still live at home and my father isn't too big on Halloween. Not the kind of person to fight with him because I do live in his house after all.

What are some good props and decorations to use inside my room?

So far all I have is lights that I use every year.

Just give me some tips on what I can use for Halloween. My room definitely needs to be decorated. So I'm planning on saving up some money. :jol:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

How about some creepy cloth on the curtains, and maybe some movie posters? That would work with a bedroom. Maybe some skulls or something on the shelves?
Yo still have to sleep, dress, and maybe work in that room, so it can't be too over the top.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

An FCG in the window?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A skull lamp


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

A couple of light up Jack 'O Lanterns always look nice.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Spider webs & spiders, hang some masks on the wall like you would pictures, masks on foam wig heads, skeletal hands creeping out of drawers, from between your mattress and box springs or from under the pillows or the top edge of the sheets and blanket, a mobile of flying bats, and or witches, jars or pencil holders full of eyeballs, a witches or warlocks book of spells, jars or bottles of ingredients for a witch's brew, a silhouette if an arching black cat in the window, fake rats, etc.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for all the wonderful idea's. I think I'll go to the dollar tree as well and get some cheap supplies and check other stores around my area. I love the poster idea, especially masks. I'll take some photo's of it and share with you when the time comes up. I do have a tarot card set as well and I might set that up. Good thing I have a black light too!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Come Halloween the dollar store also usually have bird skeletons that you can perch around.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

spinwitch said:


> Come Halloween the dollar store also usually have bird skeletons that you can perch around.


Yeah, I plan on checking that out. I always seem to find a lot of great things in there. Thank you! :jol:


----------

